
Building Accurate Visual Diffs - jmtulloss
https://blog.spotbot.qa/building-accurate-visual-diffs-6b41b09973a6
======
jxm262
This is seriously awesome!! I was just chatting with a co-worker today on
PhantomCSS and how I felt visual diffing could possibly be replaced with
diffing the actual dom tree. Does anyone know of an open source project
working on this? If not, I'd love to start one (although I'm sure it would be
incredibly difficult)

------
fizwhiz
Too bad they didn't open source this implementation, but they did link a bunch
of papers that inspired it.

~~~
jmtulloss
We will probably open source it in the future. It's a bit hacked together
right now, and it depends on code running in different places so it's not easy
to deploy.

Those problems are surmountable though, so it's something we'll look at in the
coming months.

------
aaronholbrook
I'm not sure I understand the pricing plan - limiting on pages tested seems
like a bad way to get customers. I would plan on testing quite a few pages per
site and testing those after each commit.

